# Drop Leaf Rule Joint Using 1.5 Inch Stock



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello All

I am making a a kitchen island with a butcher block top. The solid prefab maple top is over sized so I would like create a drop leaf with the excess. Most drop leafs I have seen are made with with three quarter inch stock thickness using half inch cove/cope bits. The butcher block I am using is one and a half inch stock. Can I still use the half inch cove/cope bits and just change my hinge placement? Thanks for all of your help.

Fred Rainer


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

TallFred said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am making a a kitchen island with a butcher block top. The solid prefab maple top is over sized so I would like create a drop leaf with the excess. Most drop leafs I have seen are made with with three quarter inch stock thickness using half inch cove/cope bits. The butcher block I am using is one and a half inch stock. Can I still use the half inch cove/cope bits and just change my hinge placement? Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Fred Rainer


I don't belive that will work with thick stock. The 3/4" when you use the bit's when you bring the side up it matches the top piece. I have made a few drop leaf tables and all 3/4". If you use the bit on the botton of the wood you have it will not match the top it will be to thick. As the 3/4" when you swing it up it match's the top. The hinge is a drop leaf hinge not like a reg. hinge. one side is shorter than the other. my 2 cents look up the drop leaf hinge and you will see what i look's like


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm no authority since I've never tried one but the profile seems to allow for the vertical face (above the round over/cove) to be as long as needed. Just use a standard sized rule joint set and a suitable drop leaf hinge properly positioned and mortised. You'd just need to be aware that the drop portion would extend that amount from the outer edge of the stationary portion.










GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

After a second look I see it may not be as easy as I first thought. The cove cut would be straight forward enough. But the round over might require a rabbit to remove some waste and maybe an collet extension to reach the piece.

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of what I was thinking of from another forum.

Routing a drop leaf joint?

GCG


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Fred,
The hinge placement does not change with board thickness. The center of the hinge pivot is in line with the vertical face of the leaf, You will have to cut that flush with the flat created above the quarter round by that bit. Same with the cove side. Here' a link to a fairly heavy hinge set. You might want more than one pair. If you use brass screws, prefit with steel screws and then replace one at a time with the brass screws. 
Rule Joint Hinges-Paxton Hardware
You'll also need a hefty support for the extended leaf. Good Luck!
Regis


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for helping me figure this out. After a few practice set ups with scrap 2 x 4s it looks like the problem is solved.

Fred Rainer


----------

